# Black shrimp!



## dooboogoo (Jul 1, 2007)

Hi guys,

I was looking in my 10g today and I know there are a couple of shrimp I put in there a while ago. Its pretty heavily planted and I didn't see any of them for a while, so I thought they were dead. Anyway, on my driftwood was a black shrimp. I don't know what it is, but it seems to be neocaridina sp. due to the white stripe on the back, (like my RCS in my other tank). I'm just wondering if anyone could give me a species. It's pretty cool, and my camera's battery just died so I'll try to get a pic once its recharged, and hopefully the shrimp won't disappear...


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

I am pretty sure that RCS are a red variation of the BEE shrimp which is Black and white.


----------



## dooboogoo (Jul 1, 2007)

This shrimp is all black. do you think its a wild type RCS?


----------



## frozenbarb (Feb 8, 2007)

Make a Rainbow shrimp. See if it changes Color over the week or so


----------



## oblongshrimp (Aug 8, 2006)

goalcreas said:


> I am pretty sure that RCS are a red variation of the BEE shrimp which is Black and white.


RCS is red cherry shrimp not crystal red shrimp. It is likely some form of neocardina. Do you know what kind of shrimp you have put in the tank? Where did you get them from?


----------



## dooboogoo (Jul 1, 2007)

Here's a pic...








any ideas?


----------



## lowfi (Apr 18, 2007)

wow that is rad!


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

might be a rainbow BUT WOW that really is black!!


----------



## StereoKills (Sep 15, 2007)

That is cool dude! Does look like a neocardina, but I've never seen a black one before. I sure would like to know what type and where I might find them.....


----------



## dooboogoo (Jul 1, 2007)

Do rainbow shrimp change color? cuz this is always black.


----------



## PMD (May 3, 2005)

A possible new mutation?


----------



## Wood (Jul 27, 2006)

I would guess that it is a "rainbow shrimp". "rainbow shrimp" is really a mix of a bunch of different shrimp, some of which change colors. 

Can you tell us where/when you purchased this particular shrimp?

-Ryan


----------



## dooboogoo (Jul 1, 2007)

funny thing...i bought about 25 cherries from aquabid...i don't remember who it was, but then I also bought some from my LFS (All Oddball Aquatics)...Both were about two to three months ago, the ones in my LFS were bought first cuz i didn't know if they would survive. I bought about six (they were expensive--like $3 a piece), and out of them, i thought only three survived, and i put them into a new 5.5 as soon as i thought it cycled. Then about a month after that i added the rest of the cherries in to the 5.5g. I found this one in my 10g, so probably my LFS?


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

looks nice


----------



## StereoKills (Sep 15, 2007)

PMD said:


> A possible new mutation?


I agree. Could be a color mutation. If so you may have a rarity on your hands! :mrgreen:


----------



## StereoKills (Sep 15, 2007)

Found this in the backlogs.
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...s-planted-aquariums/43725-black-cherries.html


----------

